# do I really need an enamelled cast iron pot



## dtbach (Mar 1, 2017)

Will it do anything more for me than my heavy calphalon pots for making a chicken or pot roast?  I don't know if I really need one other than I want one.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Yes. Buy one. Cast Iron holds heat, stainless dissipates heat. You need a dutch oven if you want to expand your culinary horizons. Besides, they look nice. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They have their uses, but I disagree with Jake above. These are most commonly used for braises and in that use neither the cast iron nor the enamel are giving you actual performance benefits. 

If you like them, sure, they' cook well and are pretty enough to serve from. 

On the other hand, I find them somewhat fussier to use, clean, and store than comparable heavy stainless cookware.  I've used mine less and less over the years and my stainless more and more. 

It's not about being wrong or right but more how they fit your cooking preferences really.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

phatch said:


> They have their uses, but I disagree with Jake above. These are most commonly used for braises and in that use neither the cast iron nor the enamel are giving you actual performance benefits.
> 
> If you like them, sure, they' cook well and are pretty enough to serve from.
> 
> ...


Yup. Its a matter of fitting your cooking style. Agreed.

But I use dutch ovens to make bread. Can you do that with a ss pot with equal results?

I also question the performance benefits being minimal. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

But I defer to the professionals.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

If you do get one don't waste money on a La Creuset or other supposedly high end brand.  It's ridiculous to spend several hundred dollars on a pot when you can get essentially the same thing for less than $100, or $40-50 at Marshals/Ross.


----------



## liscr (Apr 12, 2017)

An enameled Dutch oven is a necessity for every kitchen.


----------



## zeppo shanski (Dec 4, 2016)

Necessity ... NO.    Really nice to have ... YES.

Realize too, that they are big, heavy, take up a lot of space and are not as multi-functional as some may think. They are nice though when they fit the job.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Cast Iron Lodge 5 QT Dutch Oven for stews.

Cast Iron Lodge 7 QT Dutch Oven for Stews and breadbaking (1.2kg dough)


----------

